# Power steering fluid leak



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

When I was out today the power steering started to get noisy, then very noisy but was 20miles from home. I guess I should have stopped there and then but didn't. When home I checked the fluid level, had to pour in a lot to get it to the min level on the dipstick. I then drove out of the garage only to find a trail of fluid, out the garage and over the drive.

I guess it's the pump that is leaking, how tricky is it to change?

What about the rack is it prone to leaking?

Suggestions please.


----------



## L33JSA (Jun 30, 2010)

My suggestion is to jack it up and have a look underneath because otherwise you're just p*ss*ng in the wind mate.

Its either going to be rack, pipes or pump - they are all as likely as each other really.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jim,

Sorry to hear about your fluid loss! Yes, I think taking your under cover off is the way to go. A number of items could fail from seals in racks to corroded cooling pipes that run back and forth near the front. These pipes can get potted with age. It could of course be a loose coupling or failed house. You can often get hose parts cheap at a hydraulic engineer's supplier rather than replace the whole multi part pipe assembly.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Cheers guys, I'll get under it tomorrow, I actually stripped off the "engine floor pan" a couple of weeks ago for an oil change and didn't replace it due to snow damage from last winter, so at least that one less job.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm goign through the same issue at the moment. Whine from the steering pump and no fluid in the pot.

Last month we replaced the main pipe with the cooling bends in it as it was leaking from a crimped join it in. Then 4 weeks later the same whine and no fluid. Striped it all down in the week, degreased the entire bottom of the engine and pipes and found the other main steering pipe leaking which is now on order.

Not cheap parts either I'm afraid.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

I got under the car this morning, the fluid is leaking from the right boot of the rack, looks like its happened to a few others. viewtopic.php?f=2&t=179838&start=0

The groaning is gone which is a relief, hope the pump is ok.

Booked into StarPerformance, next Monday.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jim,

At least you know what it is now. I had a similar thing happen to a Cavalier GSI2000 4x4 a good few years ago. The rubber bellows had swolen up like balloons. The rack alone was over £1,000 from Vaxhaul and a huge amount for labour. I got a reconditioned rack from my motor factor Moparts in Liverpool for £120 and did it myself - a heck of a job requiring removal of vacuum servo, pedals and windscreen wiper linkages - as well as the obvious. At least it's a damn sight easier on the TT. All that was wrong was one perished seal on the rack - a 20p part once you could get at it. It happened immediately after a recall job on a hydraulic expansion chamer which Vaxhaul replaced for free - Was I suspiscious they'd mucked up the job?!?! Until I saw the seal!

Is your fluid green? Nobody has put red transmission fluid in it have they?

The pump noise is just cavitation from air in the fluid causing vibration. Once the air is out it goes quiet.

Regards,
John


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

ummm. well I guess it may have been green, but I put in red transmission fluid last night as it was what was lying round in the garage. I bought some Audi fluid today and will flush it through the system, may take a couple of liters to do it but wont take too long as the leak is bad when I put on a bit of lock.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

The car is now sorted, I sourced a steering rack from ACS, (£200 vs £550 from Audi), and had it fitted by Star Performance. £250 for labour including 4 wheel alingment and fluid.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Excellent Jim - glad you've got it back on the road


----------

